# Giải đáp thắc mắc: Cắt môi dày có nguy hiểm gì không?



## luuanh95 (10/6/19)

Nếu như cắt môi dày ở đâu đẹp là thắc mắc của khách hàng nhằm đảm bảo có được kết quả thẩm mỹ đẹp thì cắt môi dày có nguy hiểm không? lại là câu hỏi nhằm đảo bảo sự an toàn.
Như chúng tôi đã đề cập ở trên, cắt môi dày chỉ là một dạng tiểu phẫu đơn giản, theo đó các bác sĩ sử dụng các thiết bị chuyên dụng để can thiệp vào vùng môi có khuyết điểm để chỉnh sửa.

_



_
_Cắt môi dày giúp bạn sở hữu đôi môi như mong muốn và tuyệt đối an toàn_​
Các kỹ thuật chỉnh sửa này được thực hiện ở phần niêm mạc môi nên không hề tác động đến chức năng khoang miệng hay bất cứ bộ phận nào trên cơ thể. Chính vì vậy, cắt môi dày không hề gây ra bất cứ ảnh hưởng nào đến sức khỏe, không để lại sẹo và thậm chí là không cần thời gian nghỉ dưỡng sau phẫu thuật.
Hơn nữa, việc cắt môi dày theo một quy trình đạt chuẩn với đầy đủ các bước như: Thăm khám và tư vấn,  đo vẽ dáng môi trực tiếp, sát khuẩn và gây tê, tiến hành phẫu thuật cắt môi dày và đóng kín vết mổ bằng chỉ khâu thẩm mỹ nên hoàn toàn có thể đảm bảo sự an toàn tuyệt đối cho khách hàng trước, trong và sau phẫu thuật cắt môi dày.

*Cắt môi dày có nguy hiểm không?*
Cắt môi dày ở đâu đẹp? Không phụ sự kỳ vọng của khách hàng, thẩm mỹ viện _VietCharm_ đã tạo ra những điều khác biệt mà không phải địa chỉ nào cũng làm được nhằm mang lại những giá trị tốt nhất cho khách hàng. Cụ thể:

Dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng tận tình bởi đội ngũ nhân viên được đào tạo bài bản sẵn sàng giải đáp mọi thắc mắc của khách hàng liên quan đến các dịch vụ làm đẹp, ngay cả khi khách hàng chưa có ý định sử dụng các dịch vụ làm đẹp tại VietCharm bằng thái độ niềm nở và nhiệt tình.
Thường xuyên áp dụng các chương trình siêu khuyến mãi lớn để tri ân khách hàng, có thời điểm lên đến 70% đối với tất cả các đối tượng khách hàng.
Đặc biệt, thẩm mỹ viện VietCharm tự tin đưa ra thời hạn bảo hành trọn đời đối với tất cả các dịch vụ làm đẹp, trong đó có dịch vụ cắt môi dày.
Qua những thông tin mà chúng tôi chia sẻ các bạn đã biết cắt môi dày ở đâu đẹp rồi phải không? Để đăng ký dịch vụ cắt môi dày tại VietCharm với mức giá thành cực kỳ ưu đãi, các bạn hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua địa chỉ 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để bác sĩ của chúng tôi thăm khám và tư vấn tận tình.


----------

